# cost/time of making your own windsocks



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I am a "ROOKIE" at decoying snows! I have hunted over rags but understand the quality of a good decoy! I have read your articles on northwind windsocks! I have read the artile on how to make your own windsock. How much money per windsock, if you make it? HOW MUCH TIME PER WINDSOCK? This is definately a summer long project, is it worth the time? Thanks for your reply.. :bowdown:


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Unless you have a ton of free time on your hands or are a extremely good and fast sewer I would just skip the making them yourself and get the econo kits from Kunutson's. $100 for 50 and they come with a wood stake already. Just have to assemble and stencil the bodies. I lower my hourly work rate to almost nothing when I tried to make my own. Never again!
Just my opinion...
Hope this helps...


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

rc1hunter for those knutson windsocks is there much time in assembling them? are they just like reg Northwind windsocks when your finished?


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

I do not have any northwind brand decoys, just the Knutson's but I think they are similar except they have a wood stake. They do not have grommets also but are not needed to be effective. Very easy to assemble. I can do 100 in a hour or two. Spray the tail feathers on with spray paint and a stencil before you put them together. They lay flatter. You also have to turn them inside out to get rid of the hem. You will not be disapointed. Cheapest ones I have found. They do not come with heads also.
Just my opinion...
Hope this helps...
rc1


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

How can I get a hold of Knutsons, do they have a website?


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Here is the link = http://knutsondecoys.com/
They are great people and have great service. I will be adding a couple hundred more of their northwind style decoys for next year.

rc1


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

how do you order the decoys?


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Give them a call and they will let you know the shipping etc..


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks rc1


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got on the Knutson's web-site. I like the price of the windsock that you talked about! How is the durablility? I hunted over rags and they are not worth the effort/time?

Thanks


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

They are as strong as the Northwinds from what I have read others posting. They sure are better than the rags. They are made out of the same tyvek as NW's and I have not found any faults in the sewing. They will not shred in a 30 mph wind like rags do and the do not make the noice "hefty bag syndrome" that the rags do.
rc1


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Do the Knutson's NW's have the neckband in? From what I thought they were sewn, had stakes, but no collar or grommets. Is that right?


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

They have the collar sewn in just like the NW's. Only difference is they do not have grommets, the support plastic that goes into the body, and come with a wood stake. The bodies are the same as NW's
rc1


----------

